# Midddle of the day bassing.



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

What are some good lure choices?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Carolina Rig with a tube would be my #1 choice


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Topwater frog across the thickest stuff that I can find. Or go deep like Procraft said.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

soft Stickbait, or rattle baits


----------



## me223 (Apr 23, 2005)

Pig-n-jig in the heavest cover you can flip into.

Mike


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Hey roost, what test line are you using when you do that? Ive been thinking of doing that with like 15lb?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I use 30lb braid for frogs. Even at 30lbs, the braid cuts through the grass. I have such a low hook-up percentage on frogs that I don't want to lose a fish from the line breaking. I have brought in 1LB bass with 10LB of grass!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like some of the things these guys are posting, but senkos skipped under docks and pontoons is a personal favorite.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

senko are my ticket, or shallow cranks on weed edges


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't argue the senkos around docks like Ncraft said, I've crushed them that way before.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

senkos anywhere! weed edges are gret or carolina rig them


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

you just texas rig the senkos?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

normally, some choose to wacky rig


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Flippin tubes around docks and pontoons, Tube jigs and carolina rigs on rockpiles and points.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

whatever the lure of choice, I tend to think smaller is better for middle of the day bassin. When the fish are learier for whatever reason (like being the middle of the day, especially in the warmer months) I think smaller baits work better. On Monday I caught my personal best smallie (about 3 lbs) on a Yo Zuri Aille Gobi (a very small hard plastic sinking lure)in the Scioto below O Shaunessy at 3:30 pm.


----------

